# .. How tall is TOO tall?



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

What's the tallest person you'd date? Or shortest? And tell your height & gender ;P


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I am about maybe 5'3".5...

So...... i had gotten a couple of replies.. one from a guy who is 6 foot 6! and another 6'7! ... I'm thinking Holy **** [!] Now, i've seen a person that tall maybe here or there on like midsaturday @ walmart or something. . .but never knew anyone that tall IRL.. i just think it is crazy.. and i never really thought about what it would be like DATING someone so huge..

My tallest Bf was 6'1 and i just remember just looking up and thinking "Gosh, he's TALL!"... His height was sorta an inconveince, in a way..

I duno i just havent been right up on someone who was 6'6. . . And when i talk to these guys i'm REALLY trying not to bring up height. .since i'm sure EVERYONE they know does. . And this is kinda wrong, but someone that huge, kinda scares me.. And then there's where you get so tall you start lokking kinda fonky, know what i mean?


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I would imagine someone 6'6" would want someone more on the taller side. Maybe like 5'9" or 5'10" so they would not have to break their back trying to hug the person. :lol I guess they could always sit on their laps. :stu 

I am 5'4.5". I like my guys taller than me. Dont know why that is. Its just an attraction I guess. The shortest I would date would be like 5'7". I tried daing someone the same height as me once and I could never wear heals.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm 6'2, and like girls at least a couple inches shorter than me. 

Anything more than a foot difference is probably too much. I prefer having our body parts line up with each other.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I like girls under 5 foot 10 preferably.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm 5'11" or 6' and I'll probably date girls that are from 4'11" up to my height. It is very rare for me to encounter a taller female, and girls that are under 4'11" are so short relative to me that it makes them look like kids to me. My ideal height is around 5'5."


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I know a guy that is 6'9", maybe slightly taller, and his girlfriend is maybe 5'7" or 8" at the max.

I am 5'10" 1/2 or 5'11" ...male, if you didn't know.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Being male and standing at 5'7" I seem to be screwed according to a lot of internet chatter of women only wanting guys who are 5'9"+ OTOH, my brother is a bit shorter than I am and has no trouble with women in that area. I admit it'd be a bit odd to be with a woman who is taller than I am. Not sure i'd really ultimately care either way, though. Just for the sake of the topic I tend to be attracted to short girls anyway - probably because most of the women in my family are very short. My mother barely is 5', my sister is 5'3"ish, my niece is taller at around 5'5" or 5'6". and no, By mentioning the above it doesn't mean I have some sort of oedipus complex :b I read a chapter in the third chimpanzee on molds us to be attracted to certain traits.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I'd like to date a really talll guy...like 6'5" or something. I'm pretty short ...5'1". I like short guys too though, like maybe a couple inches taller than me... (But honestly, it's not like I am picky)


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a 5'10" male, but height makes no difference to me. Its hard enough to find good women to date, why restrict it any further based on how tall they are?


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I'm only 5 feet tall, so just about everyone towers over me. Short guys don't seem so short to me. There aren't many guys out there who are actually shorter than I am, so that's not likely to ever be an issue. I have dated a couple of guys over 6 feet, and it's a little...odd. I'm sure I could get over it, though. :b


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

The tallest man I've dated, was about 6'7, for me there is no too tall;-) I'm almost 5'4.

The shortest.............That had to have been the villiage idiot, he said he was 5'9, he was my height.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6' 1" so there's very few women who would be taller than me. I think petite women are cute so I wouldn't object to dating someone considerably shorter than me. I don't really care about height that much so its not really an issue for me.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't really get why it matters, perhaps because I've never tried interacting with people, but I suppose back and neck strain can be serious medical issues so I'd stick to within a foot of me in either direction (I'm 5'8").


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Female- 5'9

Ideally I'd like to date guys 6' and over, 6'2-6'4 is my comfort zone.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm 5'3. I like guys 5'9-6' any taller and it just makes me feel so much shorter.


----------



## Teelah (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a 5'4 female and I used to love male athletes and have dated guys who were like 6'8 and 6'9. I really don't have a limit, 7'2, 7'3 perhap...


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm 5'6" (barely), kinda short for a guy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Anywhere between 3'2" and 7'10".


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm about 5' 2". I used to date taller guys but got tired of feeling like a little girl next to them. Now, I prefer shorter guys.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't care. 
I have no business having "standards," anyway.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I hate being short. Thats one thing that i hate about myself that will never change. It makes me feel so hopeless.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm 6'5 so it makes no real difference to me.

Are there any petite girls who dislike tall guys because of the minor-yet-somewhat-noticable awkwardness of kissing whilst standing?


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm 5'7", female, and don't care. I'd even date Robert Wadlow if I liked him enough, provided he wasn't dead.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am 5'6-5'7 and I have dated taller women twice in my life, one was 5'11 and the other was 5'9, but I do prefer women that are the same height or short, the shortest would be 4'11, when I lean in for a hug with someone taller I feel bad because I don't want them to strain their backs.. the only way I would date a taller women is if I am on stilts


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm 5' 6". As long as they're at least an inch taller than me, it's all good. I don't care really about height, but would prefer someone taller.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I really like shorter guys, but sometimes I get crushes on tall ones too!


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Im 5'9 which is the avergae height of most ppl all over the world :roll:


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm 5'7'' guy and feeling a little short. I don't think I would date a girl taller than me, I'd prefer someone the same height or less.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I prefer taller guys. 6' is about right. 

Shorter is sort of a turn off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

I am 6'3" and I like shorter girls, probably anyone up to 5'7" so I guess that doesn't really eliminate that many people. I think I'd prefer like 5'5". But of course I don't know if that'd be an inconvenience or not since I haven't actually had a gf.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Height doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Partofme said:


> I prefer taller guys. 6' is about right.
> 
> Shorter is sort of a turn off.


shorter guys usually get the shaft when it comes to dating which is unfortunate for us average guys around 5'4-'511


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

midgets turn me on.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm 5'5" and I prefer shorter chics.. dunno why but yea :lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

OMG I just saw your signature....only 2 days until the beginning of the end?? :fall


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6', so there is only a small percentage of women that are taller than me. I'd prefer someone who's shorter than me, which would include 95%+ of the women out there.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm 5'4". I like it when guys are between 5'4" and 6'0". Honestly though if I met a guy and he was great and he didn't fit these specifications, I wouldn't rule him out. I would probably still date him.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Babygirly said:


> What's the tallest person you'd date? Or shortest? And tell your height & gender ;P


Male 6'2"

shortest 4'10" tallest 6'6"


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Nae said:


> Being male and standing at 5'7" I seem to be screwed according to a lot of internet chatter of women only wanting guys who are 5'9"+ OTOH, my brother is a bit shorter than I am and has no trouble with women in that area. I admit it'd be a bit odd to be with a woman who is taller than I am. Not sure i'd really ultimately care either way, though. Just for the sake of the topic I tend to be attracted to short girls anyway - probably because most of the women in my family are very short. My mother barely is 5', my sister is 5'3"ish, my niece is taller at around 5'5" or 5'6". and no, By mentioning the above it doesn't mean I have some sort of oedipus complex :b I read a chapter in the third chimpanzee on molds us to be attracted to certain traits.


You're darned if you are darned if you aren't tall. If you're in a public place women subconsciously feel threatened by taller guys because they are a stranger that could harm them. So a tall guy has to break through a defense barrier. A short guy will have an easier time starting conversation but will have a harder time getting any further.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

5'7''. The taller the better. I like to feel wrapped up, warm, and safe.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm 5'4 and as long as he's not a midget or a giant his height wouldn't matter to me, height is the least important thing to me when it comes to looks.


----------



## Kay (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm 5'9" so I prefer guys who are at least 6'.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Lol Im 6'5 or 6'6 or 6'7 lol (never actually measured) and weigh 250 to 260. I think a lot of girls are not interested in tall guys like me. Perhaps its my looks though :lol. Or my lack of confidence and SA combined together. At least I can dunk a basketball with ease .


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

scairy said:


> Nae said:
> 
> 
> > Being male and standing at 5'7" I seem to be screwed according to a lot of internet chatter of women only wanting guys who are 5'9"+ OTOH, my brother is a bit shorter than I am and has no trouble with women in that area. I admit it'd be a bit odd to be with a woman who is taller than I am. Not sure i'd really ultimately care either way, though. Just for the sake of the topic I tend to be attracted to short girls anyway - probably because most of the women in my family are very short. My mother barely is 5', my sister is 5'3"ish, my niece is taller at around 5'5" or 5'6". and no, By mentioning the above it doesn't mean I have some sort of oedipus complex :b I read a chapter in the third chimpanzee on molds us to be attracted to certain traits.
> ...


I agree. Especially little kids. Ive had them run from me and hide behind their parents :lol :um


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Mr LOL said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 5'4 and as long as he's not a midget or a giant his height wouldn't matter to me, height is the least important thing to me when it comes to looks.
> ...


You "question" their personal preference? Please...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ColdFury said:


> Mr LOL said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLioness said:
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking.

Personally, I really don't care about height. There are more important factors to take in. True, I don't want to date anyone significantly shorter than I am, but I am 5" 1'. I don't think it's really a problem for most men to be taller than I am. If he's a lot shorter, I find that platform shoes do the trick. AND they are incredibly stylish to boot.

If I find someone that I like, I won't say, "Whoops! Sorry. You're a perfect match for me, but you're just too tall. You really have to cut off your legs at the shins to be acceptable for me to date you. Here, this is a saw. The towel is hanging over there. Don't bleed all over my 300 thread count Egyptian throw rug." 
See how ridiculous that would be? I don't even _have_ an Egyptian throw rug.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> If I find someone that I like, I won't say, "Whoops! Sorry. You're a perfect match for me, but you're just too tall. You really have to cut off your legs at the shins to be acceptable for me to date you. Here, this is a saw. The towel is hanging over there. Don't bleed all over my 300 thread count Egyptian throw rug."
> See how ridiculous that would be? I don't even _have_ an Egyptian throw rug.


heh, I agree with that. Being extremely short or tall can be a deal breaker but it is pretty ridiculous to think a a few inches shorter or taller is going to eliminate any potential SO. When I really think about it, height just isn't important to me even for physical attraction...I can find some short girls attractive, tall girls attractive, depends on the individual what a waste to elminate a potential girl over something so minor.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mr LOL said:


> [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":9a4ad]That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> If I find someone that I like, I won't say, "Whoops! Sorry. You're a perfect match for me, but you're just too tall. You really have to cut off your legs at the shins to be acceptable for me to date you." See how ridiculous that would be?


 Yes, that would be ridiculous for you to request a tall man to somehow 'shorten' himself for you, seeing as how environmental demands (abundant resources/high predation rate as explained in my last post) require you to instinctively desire taller members of the opposite sex.
What would _not_ be ridiculous, is if you were flirted by a _short_ man, saying, "Whoops! Sorry, you're a perfect match for me, but you're just too _short._ You really have to have height-increasing surgery at the legs for it to be acceptable for me to date you. And even then, since I _know_ you have a genetic makeup that would propagate small offspring, I would not consider having sex with you if there was the slightest possibility of having children from you..."
Do you see how _un_-ridiculous _that_ would be?[/quote:9a4ad]
Right. 
As I said, I don't care how short a man is. I don't find myself attracted to men with dwarfism, but if he's short outside of an actual disorder, I don't care. I'm just above 5 feet tall, so it's unlikely that I would be approached by anyone much shorter than I am _without_ a developmental disorder. I would have no problems dating someone that's, say, 4"9'. 


Mr LOL said:


> "Yep! Mr. LOL is right. Again!"


Whatever inflates your ego.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Mr LOL said:


> ColdFury said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Mr LOL":f78d5]
> ...


Years back when one had to post in the newspaper to find a boyfriend, I noticed an overwhelming number of women making height their primary criteria. And I had to find a reason why.
Later, I studied biological evolution and found the answer there. The idea goes like this:
There is a hypothesis in evoluton called, island dwarfing. The concept says that where the resources for the animal are scarce and predation is minimal, the animal will evolve into a dwarf version with respect to time. Ths explains the "Hobbits" we read about in the National Geographic a year ago. These Hobbits were alledgedly normal hominids (_**** erectus_)but got trapped on a land mass that was driftng ever farther from the mainland (This land mass later became the island of Flores which is a part of Indonesia). The lack of resources inherent to island living, and the lack of predators, meant that the now-Hobbits were once _**** erectus_ that evolved into their dwarfed, _smaller_ shape because of this island dwarfing phenomenon.
If there is a lack of resources coupled with a lack of predation that _decreases_ the physical size of animals, it only logically follows that the opposite also holds true: That in any environment where resources are in great abundance -- yet also high in predation -- animal species will evolve _larger_ in physical size.

This explains why the majority of women in those old singles ads demanded a tall mate: they were just expressing a biological mechanism wrought by the demands of her environment, since their environment is high in resources (McDonald's $1 menu), but also high in predators (dangerous, deranged men walking the streets at night ready to rob for crack cocaine). As a consequence, their criteria of a tall mate will be one of primary importance.
Somehow, desire for physical height expresses itself as "sexiness", when it's nothing more than a survival mechanism based on the number of resources in relation to the number of predators. Interesting, huh?

This is why I insist that the poster wasn't being entirely truthful when she said she is indifferent to the physical height issue. She lives in an environment that's high in resources (any Western society is), but one that's also high in predators, whether these predators are fancied or real. Thus, as a natural consequence of this, she must intrinsically and subconciously find tall fair-sex members attractive by the merit of their stature. Anything else must be called into question.
Clear? Er?[/quote:f78d5]

Say what? I do find "tall fair sex members" attractive. I also find short fair sex members attractive. I was just saying I'd date either a short or tall guy. Height isn't enough for me to rule someone out, unless he's got some kind of disorder that makes him really short (or really tall, I wouldn't want an 8 foot tall guy either).


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Mr LOL said:


> ColdFury said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Mr LOL":ef652]
> ...


Years back when one had to post in the newspaper to find a boyfriend, I noticed an overwhelming number of women making height their primary criteria. And I had to find a reason why.
Later, I studied biological evolution and found the answer there. The idea goes like this:
There is a hypothesis in evoluton called, island dwarfing. The concept says that where the resources for the animal are scarce and predation is minimal, the animal will evolve into a dwarf version with respect to time. Ths explains the "Hobbits" we read about in the National Geographic a year ago. These Hobbits were alledgedly normal hominids (_**** erectus_)but got trapped on a land mass that was driftng ever farther from the mainland (This land mass later became the island of Flores which is a part of Indonesia). The lack of resources inherent to island living, and the lack of predators, meant that the now-Hobbits were once _**** erectus_ that evolved into their dwarfed, _smaller_ shape because of this island dwarfing phenomenon.
If there is a lack of resources coupled with a lack of predation that _decreases_ the physical size of animals, it only logically follows that the opposite also holds true: That in any environment where resources are in great abundance -- yet also high in predation -- animal species will evolve _larger_ in physical size.

This explains why the majority of women in those old singles ads demanded a tall mate: they were just expressing a biological mechanism wrought by the demands of her environment, since their environment is high in resources (McDonald's $1 menu), but also high in predators (dangerous, deranged men walking the streets at night ready to rob for crack cocaine). As a consequence, their criteria of a tall mate will be one of primary importance.
Somehow, desire for physical height expresses itself as "sexiness", when it's nothing more than a survival mechanism based on the number of resources in relation to the number of predators. Interesting, huh?

This is why I insist that the poster wasn't being entirely truthful when she said she is indifferent to the physical height issue. She lives in an environment that's high in resources (any Western society is), but one that's also high in predators, whether these predators are fancied or real. Thus, as a natural consequence of this, she must intrinsically and subconciously find tall fair-sex members attractive by the merit of their stature. Anything else must be called into question.
Clear? Er?[/quote:ef652]

Spare me the biology lesson, I know it already. Evolutionary demands however do not so neatly control our behavior as you like to believe. Its ridiculous to "call into question" someones personal preference. We're not robots.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I am just over 5' 5" tall and male.

I would prefer not to go out with a woman over 10 feet tall nor one that was shorter than 18 inches....but that is not set in stone. opcorn


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

Although biology may play a part, I am pretty sure that attraction is mostly mental.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mr LOL said:


> [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":fb6b9]That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> If I find someone that I like, I won't say, "Whoops! Sorry. You're a perfect match for me, but you're just too tall. You really have to cut off your legs at the shins to be acceptable for me to date you." See how ridiculous that would be?


 Yes, that would be ridiculous for you to request a tall man to somehow 'shorten' himself for you, seeing as how environmental demands (abundant resources/high predation rate as explained in my last post) require you to instinctively desire taller members of the opposite sex.
What would _not_ be ridiculous, is if you were flirted by a _short_ man, saying, "Whoops! Sorry, you're a perfect match for me, but you're just too _short._ You really have to have height-increasing surgery at the legs for it to be acceptable for me to date you. And even then, since I _know_ you have a genetic makeup that would propagate small offspring, I would not consider having sex with you if there was the slightest possibility of having children from you..."
Do you see how _un_-ridiculous _that_ would be?[/quote:fb6b9]

So.. how does yr theory account for me liking shorter mates? Maybe we all have our own preferences and don't all fit into stereotypes? What a concept! :roll


----------



## Chemicat (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm 5'6", and I think anything taller than that would be great... but my boyfriend is 6'... which is just perfect. <3


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm the necromancer, bringing the thread back to life. Bwa ha ha!

I'm somewhere between 5'5" and 5'6", and most girls prefer taller guys. I'm less picky though, as I wouldn't feel uncomfortable with a girl a few inches taller than me and below.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not picky when it comes to height, at least I try to be


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm 6'4 and now I'm depressed :/ I'm a f***ing giant. People seem to pretend everyone is attracted to tall guys (and by tall, I don't mean 6', I mean legitimately tall), but so many girls have reservations about us.

Honestly, never been picky about height, since even the taller girls who are around 5'9-5'11 (girls taller than that are ultra rare) are noticeably shorter than me, so ironically I wouldn't mind dating shorter girl at all, since it kinda doesn't even make a difference when you're as tall as me, everyone is a midget to me. My ex was around 5'3 and it didn't bother me.

The only thing that would bother me dating a shorter girls is how others around us would perceive it, lots of people seem to think it's weird and lots of shorter guys seem to think any tall guy that dates someone under 5'7 is basically worse than Hitler. Wouldn't be a deal breaker, but it's just an attitude that pisses me off.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Male 6'0
I've never gone out on dates. I wouldn't really care about her height.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not bothered either way, but I'm too short for some guys since I'm around 5'2 though neither of the shorter 5'5~ guys I liked in the past were attracted to me.

My first boyfriend was about 5'10" and my second was 6'0"

edit: someone who posted in this thread has no username lol, how does that work? Oh they used to allow guest posting here, interesting.



Ntln said:


> I'm 6'4 and now I'm depressed :/ I'm a f***ing giant. People seem to pretend everyone is attracted to tall guys (and by tall, I don't mean 6', I mean legitimately tall), but so many girls have reservations about us.
> 
> Honestly, never been picky about height, since even the taller girls who are around 5'9-5'11 (girls taller than that are ultra rare) are noticeably shorter than me, so ironically I wouldn't mind dating shorter girl at all, since it kinda doesn't even make a difference when you're as tall as me, everyone is a midget to me. My ex was around 5'3 and it didn't bother me.
> 
> The only thing that would bother me dating a shorter girls is how others around us would perceive it, lots of people seem to think it's weird and lots of shorter guys seem to think any tall guy that dates someone under 5'7 is basically worse than Hitler. Wouldn't be a deal breaker, but it's just an attitude that pisses me off.


I guess it's easier if there isn't a massive height difference because people don't like it when petite women date tall guys, (I can't really see why people would have issues with a taller woman dating a tall guy though, I mean come on that would be ridiculous) but you hear things like: 'they only go for really tall guys/what's up with short women dating tall guys? they're stealing all the tall guys' and there are practical considerations I guess, and also the people who feel the need to highlight it. One time this guy was talking to me who was a lot taller and this other guy said later 'it would look ridiculous if you guys dated since he's so much taller than you.'


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm 5'8 but if I dated a really tall woman like 7 ft she could dress me up as a baby and push me round the park in a pram would be funny as hell, I could bait pedophiles and then beat them up when they got frisky :teeth


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's too tall if they are taller than me or are near my height. I'm 6ft 1, so anything above 5ft 11 is probably too tall.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I guess it's easier if there isn't a massive height difference because people don't like it when petite women date tall guys, (I can't really see why people would have issues with a taller woman dating a tall guy though, I mean come on that would be ridiculous) but you hear things like: 'they only go for really tall guys/what's up with short women dating tall guys? they're stealing all the tall guys' and there are practical considerations I guess, and also the people who feel the need to highlight it. One time this guy was talking to me who was a lot taller and this other guy said later 'it would look ridiculous if you guys dated since he's so much taller than you.'


I never got that either. I would date a shorter girl, but I wouldn't date her BECAUSE she was short, it's not a particular turn on for me, largely because it would make certain things a little awkward, it's just I don't really care about height one way or the other. But yeah, the moment someone sees a tall guy/short girl couple, their knee-jerk reaction is "Oh my god tall guys only date short girls/short girls only date tall guys, how shallow of them", not realising the irony.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm attracted to girls of any height but I do prefer women who are between 5'-'5'4, if they were taller and there was a genuine romantic connection I don't see a problem with it. Me being only 5'8 might make me unattractive to taller girls though.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

6'5" would probably be too tall mostly for the fact that it would be awkward to do certain things. I'm 5'3" so if I was taller I probably wouldn't mind someone taller that 6'5". I don't really care much about height I've dated a guy who was 5'3"-5'4" and my current boyfriend is 6'1"- 6'2". If I really liked someone height wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm 5'10" and would date a woman a couple inches taller doesn't bother me. I obviously would date shorter women as well. It's weird society usually mimics Hollywood and celebrity trends ect.. and you always see super short guys with tall women, and the other way around. I guess you get a little more room being famous and all though.. lmao


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Idk I'm a female and I'm 5"11 maybe 6"0 now. Dating guys shorter than me is a little weird although I don't mind, height isn't really a big factor. Guys taller than me though are what I would prefer, currently the guy I'm kinda sorta interested in is slightly taller than me so


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am Male 6ft 2, would be happy with a female greater than 5 feet, and less than 7 feet. Although a really tall woman (like 20 feet or so) might be interesting.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm 6ft, male. Most the women I been with have been 5'3 or less. The tall women(5'8-6ft) I been/try to get with with I was shut down quick! Idk why….Anyway yeah the short women is where I got the love from. Honestly for me I think someone my same height is not something I really want…but I wouldn't be totally against it. I guess my ideal is 5ft-5'9.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Over 8-9 inches taller, for me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

8 ft. It would never work.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> edit: someone who posted in this thread has no username lol, how does that work? Oh they used to allow guest posting here, interesting.


I think they must've gotten their account deleted. I don't remember any guest posting being allowed back then.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm 5ft 3 female, prefer guys to be taller than me ideally 5ft10 and over.


----------



## Darkscale Pyromancer (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm 5'2 and my ex was 6'5. Height doesn't really have much of an influence to me.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

"I aint' afraid to climb a ladder to hit that!" 

-A vertically-challenged male


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Ntln said:


> I never got that either. I would date a shorter girl, but I wouldn't date her BECAUSE she was short, it's not a particular turn on for me, largely because it would make certain things a little awkward, it's just I don't really care about height one way or the other. But yeah, the moment someone sees a tall guy/short girl couple, their knee-jerk reaction is "Oh my god tall guys only date short girls/short girls only date tall guys, how shallow of them", not realising the irony.


Woe is you.

The point is so many girls have it as a deal breaker, which would be whatever fine go be a shallow idiot if you want, the reactions come because these shallow people can't just have a preference they have to belittle and dehumanize people who don't fulfill their standards, which gets kinda annoying.

As to the original question, I'm 5'6/7, and i don't really have any expectation since I've never dated so I'm just going on blind assumptions and looks, and looks are more about proportions and ratios rather than a simple metric of some magic height range that isn't too short or tall. All i can assume is the stupid things i hear of a girl almost my height wouldn't be able to wear heels or whatever.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Bored Alien said:


> Woe is you.
> 
> The point is so many girls have it as a deal breaker, which would be whatever fine go be a shallow idiot if you want, the reactions come because these shallow people can't just have a preference they have to belittle and dehumanize people who don't fulfill their standards, which gets kinda annoying.


How does that relate to the point I made?


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Ntln said:


> How does that relate to the point I made?


What exactly was your point? That most people won't date someone solely based on their height?


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

5'11'', male.

I'd prefer a girl my height or shorter than myself only so *I *wouldn't need to wear the heels.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Bored Alien said:


> What exactly was your point? That most people won't date someone solely based on their height?


My point here was that people tend to automatically _assume_ girls dating guys significantly taller and to a lesser extent guys dating shorter girls are doing it solely based on height, which isn't true most of the time, and is pretty unfair and judgmental to assume.

I'm not denying that there are people who only go for someone because of their height, or rather, physical traits in general, I'm not denying that short guys have to take a lot of s*** from women, and I agree that there are people to impose their standards on others, and belittle those who don't reach them, and that's f***ed up of them to do.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Ntln said:


> My point here was that people tend to automatically _assume_ girls dating guys significantly taller and to a lesser extent guys dating shorter girls are doing it solely based on height, which isn't true most of the time, and is pretty unfair and judgmental to assume.
> 
> I'm not denying that there are people who only go for someone because of their height, or rather, physical traits in general, I'm not denying that short guys have to take a lot of s*** from women, and I agree that there are people to impose their standards on others, and belittle those who don't reach them, and that's f***ed up of them to do.


I don't think many people are that lacking for common sense to think people date solely for height. There's plenty of ugly tall awkward looking dudes, it's more the whole thing of like when you look on dating profiles and see stuff like "short trolls don't even dare look at my profile if you're shorter than 6'."


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

5'11" male

I've dated women up to 6'5" in height. At that end of the spectrum, certain things like hugging/kissing/etc. were slightly awkward in some situations. Other than that, no real issues for me.

I suppose you just have to decide if you're comfortable with a particular difference. I don't think I would truly reject a woman purely because of her height.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm 5'11" male.

I don't have a really specific height preference. If I liked a girl her height wouldn't matter that much to me. However I'd prefer that she not be taller than me though its not a deal breaker if she is an inch or two taller. I'd also prefer if she were above 5 foot.

My cousin who is around 5'5" has a GF that is around 5' and hugging her is sort of awkward. lol


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

As long as you're not under 5'8, for a guy........ I'd rather be freakishly tall and than be short.


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm around 6'0"

I went to an NCAA Women's volleyball tournament where they towered over me. Would I date any of them? Let me think a minute&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;YES!!!!

*Women of all shapes and sizes are beautiful* in someone's eyes.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm 5'2.5. I'd prefer someone between 5'2-6'2.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't see too many women that much taller than me. If I was interested in dating, I'd date a woman who was 6' 5" without even thinking about it. I don't know if I'd date someone much shorter than 5' simply because it would make basically everything awkward. I mean, someone who is 5' 11" trying to do the wild thing with someone who is 4' 7" would be......strange.

For some reason, there are a lot of women around here who are about 6' or taller. I see them all the time. I like them.


----------



## ac48322 (Feb 7, 2014)

0


----------



## ac48322 (Feb 7, 2014)

0


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

As a girl who has dated may types of guys, I have to sound off on this "short guy" issue. The only reason I ever have had a problem with a guy who was shorter than me was because of my own insecurity...I thought that if i was taller than them, i would be considered gross and giant and i could never handle that....also I thought that their insecurity would make them be mean to me (I have plenty of experience to base that fear on).


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 5'7" woop woop


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ac48322 said:


> No offense, but you're not judging peoples' heights correctly at all if you think you see 'a lot' of women 6'0 or taller. Women who are 5'11 are in the 99th percentile IIRC, so 6'0 or taller (!) is extremely rare.


 Well, if I'm 5'11" (and I am) and they're taller than me, I think it would be safe to say they're at least 6'.

And by "a lot" I don't mean every woman I see is that tall but that I see more of them here than I have anywhere else. I notice them when I see them because it is rare that I find myself looking up at a woman. Anyway, I simply meant that I see at least one every time I go out. That might be rare but they are out there.


----------



## catwizard (Oct 9, 2014)

i like short guys, mostly cause im 5'1 lol. though i've dated guys around 6 ft and didnt mind. maybe a little awkward for them though lol. height isn't that important to me really


----------

